# Almond butter kong



## Haru (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Any thoughts or experience on using almond butter in the kong instead of peanut butter? Upset stomaches? Diarrhea? Good for puppies?
Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't use either. Try canned pumpkin, but make sure to get the 100% pure pumpkin and not the pie mix with sugar added. Canned dog food and yogurt also work. If you get yogurt, make sure to get the unflavored stuff with no added sugar.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Almonds aren't digested particularly well by dogs, so I'd avoid them. I use peanut butter, but not really a lot at once, maybe a tablespoon. For a puppy (especially while housetraining) I would use something much lower in fat than peanut butter, like the pumpkin or yogurt mentioned above, or baked and mashed-up sweet potato.


----------



## Haru (Jul 12, 2013)

Haru said:


> Hi everyone,
> Any thoughts or experience on using almond butter in the kong instead of peanut butter? Upset stomaches? Diarrhea? Good for puppies?
> Thanks!


thanks for the advice. any recommendations for brands of yogurt?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

plain yogurt, your dog wont know the difference between brands. Freeze it for yogurt. I also stuff meat like a hotdog or ground beef into it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

instead of almond butter and p-nut butter use something that's
more organic or natural.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It's is a lot more expensive!


----------



## animaki (5 mo ago)

Haru said:


> Hi everyone,
> Any thoughts or experience on using almond butter in the kong instead of peanut butter? Upset stomaches? Diarrhea? Good for puppies?
> Thanks!


A vet would probably give the best answer. But I do know that sweet foods are not good for dogs.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

9 year old thread.


----------

